# Best Cleanser(s) for EXTREMELY Oily/Acne-Prone/Sensitive Skin?



## Smokey Eye (Jul 14, 2010)

If you have EXTREMELY oily/sensitive/acne prone-skin, what cleansers really help improve it?

Here's what I've tried that I didn't like/doesn't work:

- Yes to Carrots Trouble-Free Facial Wash for oily/combo skin

- First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser

- Bliss Steep Clean Deep Pore Cleanser for oily skin

The following don't make it worse, but don't do anything special either:

- Clean &amp; Clear Deep Action Cream Cleanser by Johnson &amp; Johnson

- St. Ives Naturally Clear Apricot Scrub Blemish &amp; Blackhead Control

- Serious Skin Care Glucosamine Acid-Free Skin Resurfacing Cleanser

I also try to put towels on my face at night. I don't really put anything on my skin at night while I sleep.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser. I love love cetaphil. I use to have a lot of acne on my face and tried almost every acne product that is sold in stores and even spent hundreds of dollars at the dermatologist. Then I tried Cetaphil and my face just cleared up.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 14, 2010)

Have you tried this DIY:

Milky Oats Facial Cleanser

Ingredients:

6-8 applications

2 tablespoon powdered milk

2 tablespoon oatmeal (NOT instant oatmeal)

2 tablespoon kaolin clay

1 teaspoon sodium carbonate

1 teaspoon baking soda

10 drops lavender EO

-grind the oatmeal until it is flour in a magic bullet, blender, food processor(this is what they call colloidal oatmeal) I suppose you can also get oat flour.

-grind it all together so they are all combined.

-store in airtight container

to use:

-Scoop some powder into palm of your hand.

-sprinkle some water into powder and rub it to a thick consistency

-rub on face in circular motion. Leave on face for a minute or 2

-rinse


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jul 14, 2010)

I really LOVE LOVE LOVE Carley's Clear and Smooth skin. They are WONDERFUL!


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. I've tried Cetaphil yrs ago. The latest product I'm trying is the Bliss one I listed. It was $32!

I'm sick of paying high prices for cleansers that don't do anything. I think after the Bliss is done, I should go back to a good drugstore brand &amp; see how that goes.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 16, 2010)

I heard that a lower priced cleanser called Cera or Cervu (sorry I don't know the spelling) works pretty good.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 16, 2010)

Have you tried Dr Bronner All-in-1 magic soap? its all natural castile soap. You can use it for your face, hair, body. It cleans your face without unnecessary chemicals.


----------



## Cats Mother (Jul 16, 2010)

It has to be Murad x


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jul 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard that a lower priced cleanser called Cera or Cervu (sorry I don't know the spelling) works pretty good. Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you tried Dr Bronner All-in-1 magic soap? its all natural castile soap. You can use it for your face, hair, body. It cleans your face without unnecessary chemicals. Nope haven't tried before.

Originally Posted by *Cats Mother* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It has to be Murad x I believe I've tried. I think it broke me out.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 22, 2010)

neutrogena has always been my goto drugstore brand, i love the cleanser/mask combo..and the spot treatment (the one for spots)


----------



## Ari1202 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have the same problem with oily skin. Washcloths can't reach deep down into pores the reason you get oily skin is your seabacious glands that sweat out like normal but some people like us sweat to much and I pores start to feel up with dirt.

I recommend CLEAN &amp; CLEAR MORNING BURST SURGE ENERGIZING POWER CLEANSER $16 AT THE DRUGSTORE...it clears your pores and digs out every last bit of gunk and old makeup. This vibrating scrubber grand the deep-down dirt that a washcloth can't reach.

It works for me I hope so for you to..


----------



## loveiswatching (Jul 22, 2010)

Neutrogena Complete Acne Therapy got rid of my acne while using it, and it has not come back since I stopped almost a year ago.

I prevented any irritation (my skin is pretty sensitive too) by mixing the Acne Therapy cleanser with one of their moisturizing face washes (specifically Neutrogena Ageless Essentials Continuos Hydration Cream Cleanser). The acne cleanser worked just as well as it did alone, without any redness or drying.

As a moisturizer, day and night, I also used their Neutrogena Moisture Oil Free Formula for Combination Skin. I found all of this at target. I've gone on to other things since my acne disappeared, but this was the regimen I used to get rid of it, and my skin looked and felt great


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jul 22, 2010)

Today, I got Neutrogena's Rapid Clear Oil-Eliminating Foaming Cleanser for $7. Let's see how this one goes!

(I returned the $32 Bliss.)


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 31, 2010)

I was going to say Cetaphil. Most cleansers have to be tried over time to see their full effect.


----------



## Smokey Eye (Aug 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Smokey Eye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Today, I got Neutrogena's Rapid Clear Oil-Eliminating Foaming Cleanser for $7. Let's see how this one goes!
(I returned the $32 Bliss.)

OK, this one's pretty good. It's a little harsh on my sensitive skin, so I can't leave it on for long though.


----------

